# favorite line



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

whats your all time favorite line?


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

suffix 17 lb tritanium plus


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Suffix Tri Plus 14# and 17#..


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Sufix (with one f ) Tritanium Plus, 17 lb.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Sufix Tri+ #17 & #20 Gold. Got away from the slick Chartruse


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

OBX_Nomad said:


> Sufix (with one f ) Tritanium Plus, 17 lb.


My fault one f..


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

For surf fishing on my heavier rods I like Hi-Seas Red Devil in 15lb and 20lb (It is now discontinued but I have plenty). Next would be Sufix Tri Gold, Chart or the old orange(Discontinued but I still have some left) in 17lb and 20lb followed by Berkley Big Game 15lb or 20lb in Solar Collector or Electric Blue. For lighter rods I mainly use Sufix Tri Clear 10 or 12lb.

John


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I still have some Sufix tri left, but as soon as I finish that I have some Gamma that I can't wait to crack into.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Clouserkid1 said:


> suffix 17 lb tritanium plus


10-4 on that. I just bought a 1 pond spool for the 4 reels I use it on. I also really like Sufix Siege. That stuff is wound so well it has almost zero memory. Thats not an advertisment talking thats experience using the product. If you don't believe it pick up a spool at the store and look at it The wind is "PERFECT"


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

wanna come up and see my etchings?


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Ande Back Country.....Blue


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Right now, Sufix Superior #15 in hi-vis. Ande Back Country works ok for me in #8, didn't like it at all in #12.

Red Devil line was the shiznit.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*My favorite line.*



sharkman28 said:


> whats your all time favorite line?


"Hi, I'm International Man of Mystery Ryan Young! I'm International Recognized, Nationally Known, and Locally Accepted."

Oh, fishing line....

I didn't think there was anything else made besides Sufix Tri for the surf, Gold or Chargreen.
Good thing you didn't ask what _"The Best Fishing Line"_ is.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

Where do you guys find the Sufix Tritanium in the richmond va area? Is it only available on line?
T


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

best fishing line is.......
saltiga braid
20# for spinners
55# for conventionals

every where except the point


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*um*

Momoi's hands down !!!!!!!!!!!!! best line in the world!! and ive tried them all.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

gonefishin757 said:


> Momoi's hands down !!!!!!!!!!!!! best line in the world!! and ive tried them all.


I and quite a few others have had problems with Momoi line. Keep using it and you will also.

John


----------



## rchipbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

Daiwa Samurai braid 40, 55 and 70


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Sufix Tri Plus Gold in 17lbs for me. But here the list of lines with their breaking strength. This was tested by sportfishingmag.com


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Where is the "Gamma?"


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*um*

is that me or is momoi's 2nd!!!!!!!! and ill tell you why momoi will beat the trilene that is first. LESS MEMORY!!! been usin it for 4 years! u cant beat it!


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

gonefishin757 said:


> is that me or is momoi's 2nd!!!!!!!! and ill tell you why momoi will beat the trilene that is first. LESS MEMORY!!! been usin it for 4 years! u cant beat it!


Actually, Big Game DID beat it, that's why it isn't number 1. That being said, there are lots of factors that make a line someone's favorite. . . castibility, knot strength, abrasion resistance, breaking strength, memory, diameter/lb., etc. You just can't take one factor into account. That's why Sufix is the hands down best for the majority posting.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I'll go along with the Sufix with one F and I also like the Stren Extra Strienght


----------



## Rebelsharker (Oct 15, 2008)

Pwer Pro.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

30 lb/6 dia SpiderWire, not carried every where, but great line.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

I go with 20 lb Fireline Crystal as the the running/ casting line backed by 20 lb Ande on the spool. Leader is ANY Berkeley Big Game, depending on situation. I have spools of Big Game at my beck and call of 20, 40 and 60 lb


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

zztopsail said:


> I go with 20 lb Fireline Crystal as the the running/ casting line backed by 20 lb Ande on the spool. Leader is ANY Berkeley Big Game, depending on situation. I have spools of Big Game at my beck and call of 20, 40 and 60 lb


I started using the 10# fireline crystal on my trout rods a couple of years ago, that stuff rocks, still use either Sufix or Moimoi on the conv reels.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*If*

They ever make a good copolymer in Big Game with a small diameter,I'm buying it...

Used BG for yrs,never let me down,good stuff.. Still use it for shock.. Right now off the planks and surf, I use sufix gold,the chartruese is crap for knots... If bait fishing out of the boat where I don't have to worry about line diameter as much,it's BG...

In braids it would have to be smoke or crystal fireline....


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

-Powerpro for braid 
-Suffix for heavers 
-Moimoi for everything else


----------



## hklbery (Mar 17, 2007)

powerpro braid 
sufix siege hi viz tangerine mono 17 lb 
seaguar fluoro
yo-zuri hybrid
berkley 6 & 8 lb freshwater


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

On my jigging poles I usually have one spool filled with 50lb power pro for fishing structure and in case I forget a net, and the other spool is usually filled with Trilene Sensi Thin. I'm assuming the diameter has something to do with it, but when I use it I get bites like crazy.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

KEVIN said:


> Suffix Tri Plus 14# and 17#..


ditto


----------



## troutfishr (Nov 30, 2005)

*line I use are*

Trilene, siege, stren, 14#, 17#, but my favorite is berkley iron silk, it is just what it says. I've used it for the past 15 years on my abu 6600 reds with narry a problem with knots or age, very little stretch or memory, but it is hard to find now. it really does have almost no memory.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> They ever make a good copolymer in Big Game with a small diameter,I'm buying it...
> 
> Used BG for yrs,never let me down,good stuff.. Still use it for shock.. Right now off the planks and surf, I use sufix gold,the chartruese is crap for knots... If bait fishing out of the boat where I don't have to worry about line diameter as much,it's BG...
> 
> In braids it would have to be smoke or crystal fireline....


Big Game is a co-polymer, that where they get the name Tri-lene.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

troutfishr said:


> Trilene, siege, stren, 14#, 17#, but my favorite is berkley iron silk, it is just what it says. I've used it for the past 15 years on my abu 6600 reds with narry a problem with knots or age, very little stretch or memory, but it is hard to find now. it really does have almost no memory.


Use to use Ironsilk and liked it after Ande, but before Suffix tri plus. Still have 2 unused 17pound low vis green, 330 yards, 1 14 pound low vis green, 330 yards and 1 12 pound low vis 330 yards. Since I went suffix aint looked back, well, at least not yet.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Drum Bum said:


> Big Game is a co-polymer, that where they get the name Tri-lene.


 Learned something new..  Good then all that is next is for them to make the diameter smaller and bulk spools of 17...


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

1. Fireline 14# (smoke or green), inshore 
2. Spiderwire Code Red Braid 30# , Surf
3. Sufix Braid 65# (yellow), offshore


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got a bulk spool (1#) of 17# big game, I just wish they made it in Solar collector. If you need some thinner drop down to 15#,(tests at 18 -19 pounds through knots). I have some 15# in low vis green from 2003 that tests at 20-22 pounds through knots! And at .015" dia, I can stuff 265' yds on a 6500 ct.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

1) Powerpro Moss Green for general surf
2) Berkley Big Game 25 lb if the blues are around

*Used to use Ande Premium Monofilament 15lb for whiting, but this season I switched over to 20 lb PP and got better results 

Mike


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Drum Bum said:


> I've got a bulk spool (1#) of 17# big game, I just wish they made it in Solar collector. If you need some thinner drop down to 15#,(tests at 18 -19 pounds through knots). I have some 15# in low vis green from 2003 that tests at 20-22 pounds through knots! And at .015" dia, I can stuff 265' yds on a 6500 ct.



That's just it,I like 17,but hivis with the conditions I fish in is a must... I've thought about going to 15,but it's not as strong as sufix I use now.. I'm a berkley fan,especially fireline,and the bg that I use in the boat.. No doubt they will soon come out with a line I will use for surf and pier as well..


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Kenny... I bought a 3lb spool of solar 15 BG at Frisco R&G for around eighty five dollars, Sufix was almost fifty for a 1lb. I fished it for three weeks this fall with no problems, actually liked it better than the Sufix, it just seems tougher, I always hated the smooth feel of Sufix and how you felt every little nick in it. I respool almost every day anyhow so the 15 for me is a nobrainer.
I would prefer the 17 but I doubt we will ever see that in large spools.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> Kenny... I bought a 3lb spool of solar 15 BG at Frisco R&G for around eighty five dollars, Sufix was almost fifty for a 1lb. I fished it for three weeks this fall with no problems, actually liked it better than the Sufix, it just seems tougher, I always hated the smooth feel of Sufix and how you felt every little nick in it. I respool almost every day anyhow so the 15 for me is a nobrainer.
> I would prefer the 17 but I doubt we will ever see that in large spools.


 Yeap,Big Dave and his son Wyatt use it and catch plenty of fish with it,maybe next spring Tater and I will givit a shot....


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

BBG and fireline


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I like the one that says "on sale".


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

suffix tri gold on drum rods...clear on little rods, livebait stuff

big game comes in second...

fireline for braid


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone use Tri+ Clear? Thinking of getting a spool of 14 for the small stuff...whiting, pomps, flounder, general bottom fishing...


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Ande Tournament Hi-Vis Yellow 20lb. on conventionals. Yes, I know it is rated right at test. But it is very consistent- low memory, knots hold well, hasn't failed me. Fireline crystal 14lb. on light tackle spinner.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> Anyone use Tri+ Clear? Thinking of getting a spool of 14 for the small stuff...whiting, pomps, flounder, general bottom fishing...


I have used it and find nothing wrong with it...


----------



## Stickbom! (Aug 4, 2009)

Ande Envy Green, Hi Seas Black Widow, Izorline XXX, Platypus Super 100 & Lo-Stretch.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

SmoothLures said:


> Anyone use Tri+ Clear? Thinking of getting a spool of 14 for the small stuff...whiting, pomps, flounder, general bottom fishing...


Isn't this thate same line as the chartruese but in clear?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Fishman said:


> Isn't this thate same line as the chartruese but in clear?


the pound of 12# AND 14# I have is not slick like the Chart.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

AbuMike said:


> the pound of 12# AND 14# I have is not slick like the Chart.


So does that make a difference?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishman said:


> Isn't this thate same line as the chartruese but in clear?


Yes, just the chart color has problems with knots slipping due to the coating. And I tie dropper loops on my main line and a 3 oz pyramid on the bottom when fishing for small stuff, so I want clear. 

Think I'll grab a spool of 14# clear. Thanks.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Fighting/trolling reel=Power pro
Anchor/heavy surf casting=20lb tritanium
Plugging/bait fishing=8lb Fireline


----------

